# SpeedFan - Warum sehe ich meine Lüfter nicht?



## J-Dredd (13. Juni 2016)

*SpeedFan - Warum sehe ich meine Lüfter nicht?*

Moinsen,

ich habe für meinem neuen PC gerade SpeedFan runtergeladen, sehe aber leider nicht meine Lüfter, geschweige denn, Drehzahlgeschwindigkeiten oder ähnkiches. Mein MB ist folgendes: MSI H170A PC Mate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, meine Lüfter sind die, die hier Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland voreingebaut sind.

Hoffe ihr habt einen Tipp für mich,

euer J-Dredd


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Warum sehe ich meine Lüfter nicht?*

Die Lüfter sind aber am Motherboard angeschlossen und nicht an der Lüftersteuerung im Case?


----------



## J-Dredd (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Warum sehe ich meine Lüfter nicht?*

Ja, alles am MB, CPU-Kühler auch, und alles dreht sich.


----------



## -Moof- (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Warum sehe ich meine Lüfter nicht?*

warum speedfan? benutze doch das MSI tool zu deinem Board... 

(ist das bei dir immernoch das:MSI H170A PC Mate?)

klick hier Support For H170A PC MATE | MSI Global | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design


gruß -moof-


----------



## J-Dredd (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Warum sehe ich meine Lüfter nicht?*

Äh ich verstehs nicht  aber beschweren tu ich mich auch nicht^^

Ich habe das MSI tool schon mal runtergelanden und das hat mir gesagt, es würde mit meinem MB nicht kompatibel sein.  Tja, jetzt noch mal deine verlinkte Version runtergeladen, und alle Lüfter werden erkannt, alles top! 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ,

euer J-Dredd

Thread closed ^^


----------



## -Moof- (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Warum sehe ich meine Lüfter nicht?*

hi , komisch unter w10x64 das ComandCenter soll nicht funtionieren???

glaube du hast was falsches gezogen... versuchs nochmal...

Support For H170A PC MATE | MSI Global | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design


Edit ahhh zu spät gesehn, na dann HF..
gruß -moof-


----------



## J-Dredd (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan - Warum sehe ich meine Lüfter nicht?*

Super, und das CC ist auch viel übersichtlicher als SpeedFan! Ich denke, jetzt werde ich erstmal ordentlich an den Einstellungen drehen^^

Dake nochmal


----------

